# Evolution of Missile Technology.



## LogCinco (Aug 1, 2011)

HEADLINE READS:

"Navy to commemorate Tomahawk missile's 2,000 launch with ceremony on destroyer that launched it. Officials still trying to piece together someone to represent those who received it."


----------



## x SF med (Aug 2, 2011)

LogCinco said:


> HEADLINE READS:
> 
> "Navy to commemorate Tomahawk missile's 2,000 launch with ceremony on destroyer that launched it. Officials still trying to piece together someone to represent those who received it."


----------



## Headshot (Aug 2, 2011)

As for finding any of the recipients of the Tomahawk, I would start with those who have blue eyes, fiery red hair, and are smoking hot.

On a bit more serious note, here's a little known tidbit about actress Hedy Lammar that some might find interesting involving much of the technology used today on guided systems communication.
http://www.women-inventors.com/Hedy-Lammar.asp


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Headshot said:


> As for finding any of the recipients of the Tomahawk, I would start with those who have blue eyes, fiery red hair, and are smoking hot.
> 
> On a bit more serious note, here's a little known tidbit about actress Hedy Lammar that some might find interesting involving much of the technology used today on guided systems communication.
> http://www.women-inventors.com/Hedy-Lammar.asp



Was her brother in Blazing Saddles?


----------



## Headshot (Aug 3, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Was her brother in Blazing Saddles?


That's Hedly!


----------

